# Packaging and Posting



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all  

I need to post a handpan to Italy. It's heavy, fragile and large! 

Can anyone let me know where I can get a good strong box and packaging, I am currently in the Algarve, Portimão/Albufeira area mainly. 

Also who is a good courier? I looked at the DHL website and they wanted something like €800 - I could fly there myself for less than that! Lol Will CTT take it? It will be 70*70*40cm and at least 5 or 6 kilos. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need to post a handpan to Italy. It's heavy, fragile and large!
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

Not your beloved pan or is this another? I can't help with packaging but I'm sure that someone down there will know of an office supplies store that would be able to help. If you Google 'Office supplies Algarve' you will get some ideas.

As far as carriers go, I would never recommend tying yourself to one company, but instead try a parcel wholesaler. They buy capacity in bulk from wherever is cheapest and sell on to the end consumer. Take a look at these two as examples. I have no connection with either company and these are not recommendations. I have used the first one but they wanted to deal with GLS for that particular consignment to the UK. Other than that I was very happy with their service. If you search 'reviews for GLS' you will see why I was not happy with that and they did change it for me. Email or PM me for the details of my particular experiences if you wish, as posting them here previously got me in to trouble from one particular Mod!

Eurosender

Ecoparcel

Best of luck!


----------

